# lake erie perch fishing



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow what a day. Drove over an hour up to Cleveland today with all my buddies to go out on the Linda mae for a day I'll never forget. I'm moving out of Ohio to Wyoming so this is goodbye to all my friends on ogf. And before I left I wanted to have one more day of fishing with my friends.

Let me start by saying this was going to be my second time on the Linda Mae. The first time I went out the whole boat only caught 17 keeper Perch And I swore I'd never do it again. But I was moving put of town and it was kind of short notice so I thought heck lets go out on a perch boat. 5 of my closest friends all moved their schedules as work around to make sure they all had today off. We all made sure that we reserved spots. For ourselves on the Linda Mae the last one reserving his spot on Monday afternoon. The boat was supposed to leave at 8. I didn't know what the traffic would be like and I didn't want to miss this trip so we left extra early and arrived at wildwood by 6:45. We went in and paid and signed up, got our bait and supplies and snacks. After we paid the guy running it saw we were all together and immediately became irate because I was up with 5 of my friends and did not reserve with a credit card. I was the first to call and make a reservation and only reserved a spot for me And one friend. I reserved my spot on Friday of the previous week. At this ime I had no idea how many of my friends would be able to make it but I told the guy over the phone that I was leaving town and that this was my last going away and some more friends would probably be reserving spots. He told me that it was a walk on charter but they had been booking full so I should have my friends reserve a spot if they want to go. Never said ANYTHING about us all booking together and using a credit card. We all work hard and its not about the money up front any one of us could have booked the charter on a credit card for all 6 but when each of my friends called up to reserve their spots and said they would be with me none of them were told to book with a credit card.

After we all paid and signed up and were lined up at the counter waiting for our minnoes lots of people were piling into pay the gentleman behind the counter who was running the show slammed his hand on the sign up manifest and yelled "6 people reserving without a credit card! They're out!" At this point we had all paid all bought bait everything. All 6 of us. I asked one of the helpers what he meant by that and what was going on and we were just ignored. I thought ' well we already paid' and I eventually received my minnows And went outside. At 10 till 8 two of my friends walked outside from the bait shop fnd said they were being refunded their money and had been kicked off the charter. The shop had overbooked their charter and kicked off two of my guys because we hadn't booked with a credit card even though we all reserved our spots separately, showed up early, paid first, and signed up before a lot of other people. How does something like this even happen? I apologized for not knowing that we should've reserved with a credit card. I'll take responsibility for that I guess I should've researched further... but wow how fast a day out with the guys can go bad. This day was more about spending time with my buddies than the perch so we ended up spending a day on a random pier drowning minnows.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Atleast you spent time with your buddies. And as for them, That charter service would forever leave a bad taste in my mouth. After the read, I'll never charter with them again. They can go out of biz for all I care. Could have called chartermax and see if he had immediate openings.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

In a poor economy, in a leisure-oriented business, I would think that customer service would be the #1 priority. Obviously these people don't feel that way.
How in the world does it make any difference whether you all booked together, or seperately?
Hope the people in Wyoming treat you better.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

cmiller said:


> Atleast you spent time with your buddies. And as for them, That charter service would forever leave a bad taste in my mouth. After the read, I'll never charter with them again. They can go out of biz for all I care. Could have called chartermax and see if he had immediate openings.


It was my first time booking a charter so after we all walked off I didn't really Know who else to call. My girl called some places while we drove around looking for some shore access but couldn't find anyone to go out with. Ill keep that name in mind when I come back for vacation. I hope to come back and do a charter every year with my friends.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

We have went out several times in the past with this crew and the customer service has always been luke warm at best, however, I was shocked to read this. What does it matter if you booked with a credit card or not? As you already stated you showed up early, paid, etc. It is a "walk on" charter so what was the big deal???

We bought our own boat this spring and it has been a huge relief for us. We can go when and where we want. The only reason we go to Wildwood Marina now is for bait and even buying bait there can sometimes leave a sour taste in our mouths.

Glad that people searching on this topic will read this thread and know how shabbily you and your friends were treated. 

It's just too bad a great day with your friends started out so badly! Good luck in Wyoming!


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for your experience. Just a quick look at there reported catches leaves a bad taste in my mouth.. sent you a P.M. for your future consideration


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I'm sure I would be out of business very quickly treating customers like that, no excuse for what happened to you.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I thought about doing a trip with them but that will never happened now. You should have made the drive and went up to Port Clinton and go out with Fisherman Warf- you could have even taken the 2pm out later.

Those guys are really good at taking care of customers.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I would have gave the minnows back to the guy behind the counter in one big pitch, slapped my hand on the counter and told him thanks for the outstanding customer service.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow
That is just about the craziest thing I ever heard. I might have caused a scene with the owners.


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

This just shocks me. While there are always 2 sides to a story - I couldn't care less what their side is.

What a bunch of jerks. Too bad it didn't work out for you.

Jerks.


----------



## RRKEYZX (Jun 10, 2010)

The people at Wildwood are always moody, especially the old lady. Popeye has always been very helpful and considerate to me, though. They'd get more business if they just had a smile on when you go to spend your money there.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

out of all the times ive gona on a head boat...ive NEVER had to reserve by credit card no matter how crowded the boat was...just as long as i had my name on the list in time. ive heard good things about fishermans wharf but since i was a kid ive always gone out of drawbridge marina and been treated very well. of course fishing is fishing and you wont always get your limit, but ive never had any regrets booking with them.


----------



## mustang31 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've used this boat several times (because it's 10 minutes from home). You just don't know what kind of mood this guy will be in.

By myself I'll gamble on a last minute perch trip with them, but when friends and I take charter trips for 'eyes, Wildwood is not even considered.

The Linda Mae is just another thing about Cleveland that makes want to pull my hair out. It could be and should be so much better!!


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

There is no excuse for shabby customer service, especially in a weak economy and everyone competing for entertainment dollars. Pretty stupid??

From their website:

Reservations Highly Recommended but We Do Accept Walk-ons. 
Reservations Accepted No Earlier Than 1 Week Prior To Departure Date. 
You May Make Reservations Up To The Day of The Charter. 
Must Arrive At Marina One Hour Before Departure Time. 
Reservations Are Forfeited After 1/2 Hour Before Departure Time. Then It Is First Come First Served. 
Boats Are Boarded In The Order The Names Appear On The Daily Sign Up Sheet. 
Checks Not Accepted. 
*Credit Card Deposit Required For 3 Or More People.* 
Cancellation Policy  If Charterer Does Not Call Wildwood Marina At least 24 Hours Prior To Charter, Charterer Will Be Responsible For Payment In Full. 

****According to PIT, it appears his buddies reserved singularly****

Anyway, any business who turns away revenues are idiots!!


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with them. Being a business owner customer service is always priority #1,2 & 3. The rest comes afterwards. Next time you can try the Holiday headboat. I have had alot of good repour on them.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Have made several trips to cleveland for the yellow boat, but never again will we make that trip. I have made reservations with my CREDIT CARD for several of us going out many times but wont anymore, not after hearing this crap. Also our last trip out was the worst I ever seen on ANY headboat, dont know the YOUNG mans name (capt) but he was not willing to move or satisfy any customer needs. Only thing I'll be going to cleveland for is to watch the BROWNS..

If ya ever need to take your buds out again, I suggest any headboat out of port clinton.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I also charter out of Port Clinton, usually with Sassy Sals. I have thought about going out of Cleveland because they seem to find bigger perch (or so it seems) I will stay with Fishermans wharf. Sorry to hear about your ruined day but thank you for sharing. It may save a lot of people from having the experience. Regardless of whether you were fishing together, you didn't reserve together. There should have been NO issue. Sounds like there might have been another issue that maybe you weren't even aware of. I have been in baitshops where the people behind the counter were rude. I usually ask them if there are other shops in the area where they appreciate me spending my money, then leave. Bit me in the butt once. Walked out because they were jerks and found out they were the only ones in the area that still had shiners. When I started laughing about it with the owner of the "nice" baitshop, he told me to come back the next day and he took me out in his boat for a 12 mile run. We filled our walleye ticket and then caught about 30 smallmouth at a different spot. That guy passed away several years ago and his shop closed, but I will always remember how he took care of me. I had never been in his shop before that day. He had a loyal customer from that day on. I won't spend my money where I'm not treated right because there are always business owners doing it right somewhere and they deserve our support. I won't be fishing out of Cleveland. Sassy Sal does a nice job.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

also fish sassy sal, just did last monday (morning) did ok, got our limit. All them boats out of that area are good people


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

cmiller said:


> Atleast you spent time with your buddies. And as for them, That charter service would forever leave a bad taste in my mouth. After the read, I'll never charter with them again. They can go out of biz for all I care. Could have called chartermax and see if he had immediate openings.


There are a few boats in this area, Just check the North Coast Charter Boat Assocation here on this site . www.northcoastcharter.com. Some of us take walk on's days we don't have full boats.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry for your bad experience. 3 years ago, my brother and I were on the Linda Mae. We were at the front of the boat when Capt. Jack*$# passed over huge schools of perch for 25 minutes only to find a spot where there were no marks on the sonar. He dropped anchor and decidided this was the spot. An hour later 23 paid customers had 18 in the boat. When other boats called Capt. Jack*$# he told them that the fishing was good and that we were picking them up steady. Everyone on the boat looked at each other crosseyed then began to laugh. Our Capt. refused to pull up anchor and move dispite excellent reports on the radio from everyone else. During the entire day my brother and I never saw marks on the sonar. Everyone on the boat pleaded with Capt. Jack*$# to move but he never did. We ended the day with 67 perch on the boat. Then they put their hat out for a tip??? Got back to the marina and the fish cleaner was overwhelmed with limit catches of jumbos from everyone else. That pushed me to buy my own boat and I've never regretted it. I'll embarrass that certain Captain everytime with my catch. The operation of Wildwood needs to change. No one ever needed to reserve their place on the boat with a credit card. Guess now they make rules that can change by the minute. That's B.S. If you ever get another chance to go out, go on the Holiday. They work for their customers. From one fisherman to another, I'm very sorry this happened to you and your friends.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been on the Linda Mae a handful of times and the experience has been mediocre at best. The guy that runs the place (I believe he is the walleye charter captain there) is a complete *$&^. (Fill in the blank) If you come in there and try to pay with a credit card he will give you all sorts of hell. "You've gotta be kidding me!!!" Is what he'll say. He will complain that it costs him $3 every time he runs a credit card. He will go on and on about having to give "money to the man". I went in one morning during the full moon this summer, just to see if they had shiners because we had plans to fish the evening, and got yelled at by the guy. He said, "we ain't got no f#$#ing shiners!!! they are hitting on nightcrawlers and pieces of cheese!! here buy some crawlers." I turned around to walk away and he starts talkin S*&# about how only p*$$*es need shiners to catch perch!!! I was completely stunned that someone would treat a customer like that. I just blew him off and walked out. Needless to say, I haven't been back


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like a take off on the Seinfeld Show titled-"The Soup Nazi"! ("no soup for you!") That was funny-this isn't!!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I dont even buy minnies from them any more. Cant stand the attitudes.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

I know that they are running a business, and have to do things in a way to make a profit, but that's the kind of stuff that keeps people away from that spot. They have a monopoly on the cleveland area, being the only head-boat there in the area, and tend to feel that they can treat people any kind of way. My "last" trip on the Linda Mae was due to a trip where the fishing sucked, the owner/captain had only ventured just outside the breakwall, and got an attitude when no tips for the 1st mate were collected. If he had put us on fish, and the mate had helped anyone besides the captain with boat handling, maybe that would have happened. The guy needs anger management. He acks as if you must tip, and all I have to do is pay for the "ride" I got.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

That's the name of the operation in the Flats. I would like to know of a way to contact them. I swear, I will stand on the banks and fish before I ever set foot on the Linda Mae again, unless it changes owner. The previous owner was nothing like the a-hole that owns it now.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

FINSEEKER II said:


> That's the name of the operation in the Flats. I would like to know of a way to contact them. I swear, I will stand on the banks and fish before I ever set foot on the Linda Mae again, unless it changes owner. The previous owner was nothing like the a-hole that owns it now.


http://www.holidaycleveland.com/


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, I was thinking of taking my niece on the Linda Mae to fish this Fall. I will not use their services now. Thank you everyone for your information.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

BeerBatter said:


> Wow
> That is just about the craziest thing I ever heard. I might have caused a scene with the owners.


The captin/guy everyone is talking about is the owner. He went crazy on my
girlfriend and I when I took my debit card to pay! This guy was so rude, we will NEVER use the Linda May again. Reading this has me so mad! I am going to email the link of these posts to them on their "contact us" page! Maybe this will pi$$ him off a little bit.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I was one of the guys who got a refund from them because all of us couldn't get on the boat. Yep, I believe everyone that works there are rude as well as stupid. While I witnessed one guy paying one of the workers for 2 trips, which was 70 bucks, he handed him 80 bucks and the guy had to get out the calculator to figure his change. LMAO. I also heard that the boat went out with only 24 people on it when the capacity is 30. It seems that there were 6 in our group. Maybe if he got out his calculator he would realize that 24+6=30. Oh well, I'm glad I didnt give my 35 bux to those guys. My only regret is that I didnt do what was suggested and throw my bucket of minnows in the guys face.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I agree with hardwork, if you got 6 guys you can probally get a perch charter for around 50 bucks a head and nice service on top.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for your story i wont for get


----------



## tellthetruth (May 29, 2004)

Sounds like they could use some competition. Must be the only walk on there.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like I didn't just catch these guys on a bad day. If only I had taken the time to post on here before I drug all my friends out of work. Of all the things ill miss about ohio, you guys here on ogf rank at the top. I have made some great friends here and learned so many things from these forums. I hope there is a site like this in Wyoming. Thanks again guys. Thanks for the replays and for all the pm's with suggestions on captain's. To use when I come back. Thanks especially to the captain's who offered to take me and my friends out. You all have been great. Good luck on the water, be safe, and I hope to see some of you soon.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

SGPitman,
Here you go!

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/gforum.cgi?category=61

http://www.aa-fishing.com/wy/wyoming-fishing-blogs-forums.html

http://www.wyomingfishing.net/


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got back from Jacksons Hole WY.Nicest people i ever met.You won't want to come back.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

t


cmiller said:


> SGPitman,
> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/gforum.cgi?category=61
> ...


Wow thanks a lot. Your the best


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

SGPitman said:


> t
> 
> Wow thanks a lot. Your the best


Your welcome!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the Fisheman's wharf website ? or know how to find out rates, times, etc.?


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

AkronCATS said:


> Anyone got a link to the Fisheman's wharf website ? or know how to find out rates, times, etc.?


http://www.wecatchfish.com/


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

My dad and I had an experience at a bait shop once, my dad wanted 8 dozen shiners, the old man counted everyone into the bucket, my dad tells him that is not 8 dozen, the old man gets an attitude and says I bet you $20 that is 8 dozen. My dad says o.k., count them again - which he does, comes up with 72, the old man said see I told you, my dad tells him that 72 is 6 dozen, 8 dozen would be 96, at which time the sob gets an oh s**t look on his face, my dad says I'll take my $20 and my money for the minnows back, we left and never went to his shop again. Saw him treat his customers rude and with an attitude the first time or two we were there, but this was our on an only time, too many good places to spend money then give it to these a**holes. Sorry to hear about your trip.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

glad i read this... was gonna take my kids up there, but wouldnt even think about it now. thats too bad they ruined your day, sorry to hear that. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Went there 2 weeks ago for the first time. I first went to Shines to get shiners, only chubs. I called Stinks Bait and they had shiners so I was heading there when a buddy said that wildwood is closer so I called them and he said no problem lots of shiners. I paid $2 a dozen but the guy got a little pissy about using a card so I gave him my last cash.

I get on the water and reach into the minnow bucket to find, 3 dead shiners about a dozen small goldens and the rest chubs. I was pissed. If I wanted chubs I would have given my money to mike at shines he is always a help and totally honest.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Pappascott, I guess I am spoiled, but I wont pay $2.00 doz I take frozen shiners from Catawaba. I use up the dead shiners when I fish up at the Islands(one floating on top of bucket)The wife uses live ones. To bad there are bait shops like that.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It's nice to see this thread. I hate it when people think folks are obligated to spend their cash at their business regardless of how they treat folks. Hopefully they will begin to feel the sting of treating their patrons like crap. Folks travel far and spend non refundable time to have a great day on the water to have it start with there crap. Maybe not so much in the future for them.......


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

w..o..w... i would never have thought that a charter service like that would have people like that, doing things like that. i'm sure they are in it for the $$$$$. if so, they are under a certain obbligation to provide some kind of satisfaction. maybe they need a dose of friendly compitition. what they need to start is some sort of "poor mans fishing service". a couple of guys with 20ftrs takeing 4-5 people out for a good time . hell...the fish ain't out in 60 fow. i'd like to hear what the skipper and his crew have to say. the fishermen and women and the little guys they are trying to show a good time deserve better.


----------



## perchmissle (Aug 24, 2010)

As a longtime fishing lady . . . viewing all OGF reports, when I came across this one in particular - I just felt I had to soundoff and join!! As a previous employee of Wildwood (wild - the owner) (rotted wood - the personalities) - let it be known it DOES NOT apply to only customers, its EVERYWHERE within the marina. No consideration for customers, no consideration for employees. I noticed that they are running ads for captains, deckhands and inside sales. Figures. Any good captains would know not to work for such an outfit. I was only there briefly but believe me my stories are many!!!
As a lifetime Clevelander on the shores of Lake Erie - fishing is in my blood! Let it be known that there DOES EXIST a perfect Headboat out of Cleveland!! Courteous, excellent customer service and genuine concern for the customer is out of CLEVELAND!!NO, NO, NO - IT IS NOT THE LINDAMAE!!


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been using the Cleveland headboats for years and have been on both.
Capn Elliot and 1st mate Bob of the Holiday are number one rated. Excellent customer service and really try to get you on the fish.
When you call the fishing information line 216-991-FISH (3474) your greeted with the friendly voice of the boat owner Wayne Bratton. He updates the message a few times a week and lets you know how the boat did in recent trips.


Last year I went out with 2 of my kids on the Linda Mae only because they had an afternoon trip. Never again! Came home with only 6 measly fish between the 3 of us. 

Since joining OGF I havent gone on the headboats that often. Like Mike posted earlier in this thread, you can usually find a local charter captain (Hardwork, Chartermax, Trump-Tight) that will supply rods and bait and ice for $50 a head...which is really not bad. They sometimes have walk-ons when they cant fill the boat ... and they are all OGFers and great customer service.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Flashball said:


> *Credit Card Deposit Required For 3 Or More People.*


Does this not mean that if one person is reserving for 3 or more people that a credit card deposit is required?

There is NO requirement that states that 6 guys each reserving separately need to provide a deposit with a credit card.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fishmonger said:


> I've been using the Cleveland headboats for years and have been on both.
> Capn Elliot and 1st mate Bob of the Holiday are number one rated. Excellent customer service and really try to get you on the fish.


The guys at the Holiday are (were?) great. We have taken our employees out and pretty much filled their boat and had a perfect time and caught nice fish. Captain Elliot is always walking the boat showing customers how to perch fish a little better than they are. Teaching everyone handy little tips and tricks.
I thought that they do not do fishing anymore. I thought I heard they are strictly pleasure trips, anybody know?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The Holiday was out fishing a few weeks ago. I was anchored near them and also heard them giving fishing reports over the radio..

The website makes it sound like the Holiday is more of a charter boat rather than a walk-on.

http://www.holidaycleveland.com/


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Although I'm a junior member, and I sounded off on this thread already, I've never seen so much negative feedback on a thread. Hopefully the "powers that be" at the State will read these posts and change the operation of the marina. I haven't launched there in a couple of months but the last time there the launch ramps were in need of some serious repairs.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I emailed the link to this post a couple days ago to them! No reply from them so either they didn't see it or didn't want to respond. The state of Ohio could surely rent their park to a better company than this! If anyone else would like to share some of your thoughts with them here is the link. http://www.discoverydive.com/Contact_Us/
I"m still mad about how he (the owner) treated me.


----------



## Sleep (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up about a year ago with a friend .I thought the guy was just having a bad day and all we wanted was minnows .How does somebody like this stay in business ?


----------



## perchmissle (Aug 24, 2010)

74Chrysler took the time to contact and forward all this negativity directly to Wildwood and there are those saying the State Of OH should be aware . . . there is a site for comments directly on ODNR website for the Cleveland Lakefront State Parks at the bottom of their homepage. If Wildwood doesn't care and can't respond back . . . then maybe their contract holders should be made aware.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pitiful,
The presise reason why I never do Linda may ever again.
I go out of my way to get minnows even.
As far as I am conserned, Linda may can trailer up and head to the gulf coast to go oil slick hunting.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I find it truly amazing that not even one person has has come to bat for them. They must really be the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

So... did anyone get a response back from wild wood or Parks services? I know some people said they emailed but I didn't see if anyone got a response back...


----------



## perchmissle (Aug 24, 2010)

As far as Wildwood responding???? That's funny! As far as the State responding? Hmmm... not funny. Guess both places are getting their $$$ - that's kinda sad. Check it out - not everyone belongs/reads OGF, but I would think that customers would check out Wildwood's calendar before booking a trip. Their stats speak clearly as far as recent catches. In Sept. so far - 184 people . . . 559 fish. Average? 3.29 fish per person. Based on a $35.00 fare - that's $11.50 per perch. Wow!!! That doesn't count bait/ice. Now . . . if these customers are really only wanting a "trip" on the Lake opposed to fishing - I believe it would be cheaper to board the Goodtime III at $12.00 (I believe). They would have a good time - flushing toilets - and excellent customer service! I don't get it, with so much negative out there about Wildwood. Nuff said.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow! This post hits home. The captain and owner's name is Vytus (not sure how to spell). I am a pretty patient guy but when he started giving my brother and I crap for using a credit card to pay for our charter and swearing at us, our group had to hold us back. He almost saw his last day (if we got ahold of him) He is a cocky son of a !?#%* and he almost took a serious beating. He started pounding his fists against the desk and swearing that " THis is my store and Ill do what I want." He deserves to go out of business. I saw him about 3 years later when I was desperate to get shiners and I almost couldnt contain myself again. He probably didnt remember me but my buddy saw my face get red and clinch my fists and my buddy made me leave. Stinks Bait is all I have to say. He is very nice and courteous if you need bait. As for Headboat I have heard nothing but great things about Capt. Elliot.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

SGPitman said:


> So... did anyone get a response back from wild wood or Parks services? I know some people said they emailed but I didn't see if anyone got a response back...


Contact Jayne [email protected]. Ms. Maxwell has been made aware of this thread and acknowledged concern. The more complaints she receives, the more the state will be pressured into changing the operations at Wildwood. Make your voice heard!!!


----------



## perchmissle (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm . . . I attempted this email address to Ms. Maxwell - does not work. Anyone else attempt or have the same problem??


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

perchmissle said:


> Hmmm . . . I attempted this email address to Ms. Maxwell - does not work. Anyone else attempt or have the same problem??


Sorry for the wrong email address. It is:
Ohio State Parks<[email protected]>
Send it to the attention of Jayne Maxwell.

I just tried it and it was successfully sent.
If you experience any further problems please let me know.


----------

